# Time and Temp?



## link (May 16, 2018)

Found this little guy trying to cross the road by in front of the house. Man was he pissed when I moved him into the grass and off the road. Looks like he is smiling but he just got done attacking the shovel.

Hard to tell but he is a 14" long and 10" wide (at least)


----------



## mike243 (May 17, 2018)

Cool ,looks like a old guy,don't remember seeing any land turtles when I was a kid living in Michigan


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

It's nesting season, they issued warnings in VT to be on the lookout for turtle crossings. 

Chris


----------



## link (May 17, 2018)

We see them often and always try to move them. It's the snapping turtles that make it difficult.  His head shot out so far it is crazy. Almost got me one time.


----------



## kawboy (May 17, 2018)

Ate a lot of snapping turtle when I was a kid. A buddy and a spent a few summers in high school trapping them and selling them to a restaurant. Fun way to make a few bucks.


----------



## archeryrob (May 18, 2018)

Better to keep your distance from those cranky bastages unless you know what you're doing. I've watched them each fish off a stringer like it was a PBJ sandwich. They can easily snap one of your fingers off.


----------



## kawboy (May 18, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> Better to keep your distance from those cranky bastages unless you know what you're doing. I've watched them each fish off a stringer like it was a PBJ sandwich. They can easily snap one of your fingers off.


When we were trapping one time, I reached to grab a smaller one that was making a break for it. Out of the corner of my eye  I saw a 35#er shoot out at me. I got my hand back just in time for him to bite through the webbing between my thumb and finger. If he would have caught the joint, that would have sucked! Neat scar though.


----------

